# Mlf test resulta



## geek (Jun 24, 2014)

This is my merlot/cab Sav juice buckets and fresh grapes mix, looks like it needs more time.

Pitched VP41 May 15.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Getting close.


----------



## homer (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you explain the test and pictures to me, thanks. bk


----------



## geek (Jun 25, 2014)

Since I'm going away for 3 weeks it will have to wait for the week of July 21 to get another test, hoping it will be just fine, still bubbling away, stirred last night and lots of tiny bubbles coming up....


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 25, 2014)

homer said:


> Can you explain the test and pictures to me, thanks. bk



The first three samples from the left (Malic, Tart, Lactic) are the "control". The dots there indicate where on the sheet you need to look, basically. The next two items (it looks like "Cab/Merlot Demijohn" and "Jug") are the actual wine samples. You will notice both samples have dots at the levels of all three of the acids (Malic, Tartaric, Lactic), but the dots on the malic level appear to be much lighter than the other two. This indicates that MLF is progressing, but not yet done. At the completion of malolactic fermentation, the malic acid should all have been converted by the bacteria to lactic, and there would be no dot on the malic line for the wine samples.

Here's a good write up on Malolactic fermentation:

http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wmlfinfo.pdf

And another on Chromatography testing:

http://morebeer.com/public/wine/Product Directions/MLchroma.pdf


----------



## geek (Jun 25, 2014)

you got it Jim.... cab/merlot in demijohn and same on a jug.....


----------



## cintipam (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you Jim. I've always been confused by those test strips. Your explanation was really clear and helpful.

Pam in cinti


----------



## geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Did another test last night, checked paper this morning but still see a trace/smear in the center, what you think? this is almost a month after first test in my original post....picture coming up now....


----------



## geek (Jul 23, 2014)

See these pictures...







Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks pretty done to me. Trace of Malic still but the Lactic test blot looks about as prominent as your Lactic sample blots.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 23, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Looks pretty done to me. Trace of Malic still but the Lactic test blot looks about as prominent as your Lactic sample blots.



Agree - and it doesn't look much different than your last test.


----------



## geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I always only look at the malic trace in the middle, but it is good to compare as you said.
I think I will add sulfite in the weekend.


----------



## geek (Jul 31, 2014)

Guys, I haven't stabilized this batch because I still see lots of tiny bubbles coming up, checked for the last 3 days.

So.......I'm not sure if that is just gas or still MLF???

I degassed this before MLF in that demi-john but not a lot because it created a volcano and lost some wine.

*Again, pitched VP41 May 15.*

Thoughts...!!!!

..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2014)

Only way to know is to run a chromatography.


----------



## geek (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah but i ran one just recently and looks like complete....


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2014)

If the chromo looks done, why the wait?


----------



## geek (Aug 1, 2014)

I know, it is the tiny bubbles that I see coming up, there are lots of them so I kind of stopped and thought if the MLF was still chugging along....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 1, 2014)

You may simply be degassing, as you said. No harm in running another chromo, just to be 110% certain. But I'd want to be getting some KMeta on that soon.


----------



## geek (Aug 1, 2014)

Roger that....I will start a test this afternoon and post results tomorrow morning....stay tuned....

Thanks for following along...


----------



## geek (Aug 2, 2014)

Here are the test results, I don't see much change from previous test done 7/23.
I'm going to call it done regardless of the malic trace leftover.

There are still lots of actively tiny bubbles going up and I am hoping it is just lots of gas trapped.

See these pictures..







Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Aug 3, 2014)

I was just going to rack and sulfite this 15gal batch and got home to find out my basement got flooded...
The water softener overflow and not sure why....so pissed...!!!

Anyways, this wine looks done to me based on this last test, regardless of the tiny bubbles....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh no!!!!

I hope all is OK, both with the wine, and the rest of the basement.


----------



## geek (Aug 3, 2014)

I got all the water out and put the de-humidifier and air purifier to work.

Wine is fine, a couple boxes with filled bottles got wet but all ok I think.

I had to use the bypass of the water softener to get water back in the house.

Anyways, back to this MLF...... 

..


----------

